

Pointer – a reading club for developers - GarethX
http://www.pointer.io

======
bthdonohue
Huge fan of this — lots of great technical articles delivered to my inbox. A
lot of the articles are things I would've expected to see on HN, but either
missed or they didn't make the frontpage. Highly recommended!

